# Has this happened to you



## tedk (Feb 9, 2009)

Last August while staying at The Umhlanga Sands where we own at i thought i would pay the levy for 2010. We went along to the office and paid the estimated levy of R2720. On our return home i contacted ''The Specialist'' at RCI SA and the week was in my bank the same day. Last tuesday i went into my RCI account only to find that the week was now showing  available to be Deposited. Thinking this was a glitch in the system, i rang the Uk RCI office who said that the week had been withdrawn because the levy had not been paid. I said this was not true as i had paid it myself while staying at the resort, and i was told to contact the resort. This i did by phone and could not speak to the person i wanted to but was told there was a shortfall of R788, and that was why the week was withdrawn. They would not accept payment over the phone so i emailed details and had confirmation that they had taken payment. I asked if they would contact RCI SA so that the week could be re-banked, also sent a request myself to ''The Specialist'' to get the week deposited again. After 2 days i had not received a reply so i emailed again, still no reply. Last Thursday i sent an email to the Head of Accounts asking why the week had been taken back, why they never bothered to tell us they were taking it back and why the week had not been re-banked. Have i had a reply, no. So why doesn't anyone want to reply to me. Telephoned the resort this morning Head of Accounts is out can they get her to call me , i say yes but its the UK not a problem. Guess what still waiting. Not a very happy man today. Anybody else had this happen to them. Best thing about this is when i think of how much of my money they sit on by paying the levy so early to get the weeks banked.
     ted kosys


----------



## tedk (Feb 9, 2009)

UPDATE
The week has now been re-banked, following phone calls to the resort office. After ringing the resort to speak to Head Of Accounts 3 times ended up speaking to levy administrator of another resort in the group. She was helpful by getting week re - banked but could not say why week was pulled. Still waiting for that phone call to explain that.
            ted


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2009)

*Haven't Had That Happen.*




tedk said:


> Anybody else had this happen to them.


All our dealings with our South African timeshare & with the South Africa division of RCI have been via Internet, so we haven't been through a scenario just like that. 

The only way we have been able to get our South African timeshare weeks banked is by getting a Clearance Code from the resort, signifying that a particular year's levies have been paid, then communicating the Clearance Code(s) to RCI-SA along with a request to bank the paid-for week(s).  It's semi-tedious, but it works. 

One year, the resort required us to fill out & sign & send back a form declaring whether we intended to (A) check in at the resort ourselves or (B) rent out our paid-for week(s) or (C) bank our week(s) with RCI.  When I asked, I was told it would not be necessary to keep filling out more forms like that year after year -- i.e., filling out just 1 form 1 time will suffice.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tedk (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the first and hopefully las time i have this sort of problem. The fact the week had been banked for 6 months is what got me mad, but the annoying thing is nobody will or can tell me why it was took back. 
          ted


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 11, 2009)

I get annual reports from the resorts as well as paperwork to complete and mail or fax regarding whether to deposit or rent or use.  I just ignore it all (paperwork) and do it all online--sometimes it's a pain reaching the right person, but fairly less painful overall and has been successful so far.

PS--I don't own at your resort.


----------



## tedk (Feb 12, 2009)

I have owned at a number of SA resorts for quite a while, and have always done my paying of levies and getting the weeks banked via email. There has been the odd time when i have had to phone more for my own benefit than anything else. In all the years i have never had a problem with any of the resorts or with RCI SA.The fact that i am still waiting for the person who deals with the levies and the Head OF Accounts to come back to me makes me feel that  one of them has dropped a clanger. I suppose i will never find the reason, alls well that ends well.
                   ted


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 13, 2009)

Ted, that is bad that they have not gotten back to you, especially if you've called and had done this type of transaction via email successfully before.  My only last advice is to see if your original seller (broker or whoever) can help you out, if they're still in business.


----------

